
Ask HN: Best broadband speed test - czep
Seeking opinion on the best way to measure a home broadband connection.  There are way too many goofy flash animations in the top search results for speed tests.  Is there a good, robust, non-flash speed test site?  Or even a script to aggregate tests to multiple locations for a larger sample?  Should you choose locations near or far from you to get the best representative test results?
======
ArtDev
My provider has their own copy of speedtest.net. Its simpler but essentially
identical.

